
Guillermo Piñeda Morales reminds us we don’t need much to be our best [video] - js2
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/01/opinion/memo-nyc-marathon.html
======
js2
Guillermo ran a 2:33:03 (5:51/mile) at NYC this morning.

